# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  συνδεσεις 801

## madboy76

καλημέρα παιδιά.θα ήθελα να σας πω να προσέχετε τις φρι συνδεσεις τυπου 801 κλπ που δίνουν οι εφημεριδες, περιοδικά και πολύ πρόσφατα τα κανάλια στην τν. σε χρέωσή μου σε ξενοδοχείο είδα οτι για 1 μέρα που χρησιμοποίησα μια τετοιια σύνδεση πλήρωσα 30 ευρώ ενώ οι υπόλοιπες μέρες που χρησηιμοποίησα το επακ χρεώ8ηκα για 5 μέρες 4 και κάτι ευρώ.αυτά να στε καλα

----------


## apok

madboy λογικό ειναι μιας και το 801 χρεώνει αστική χρέωση και όχι χρέωση ΕΠΑΚ :Wink:

----------

